# Where can i buy snails to feed my..



## Jamesferrassie (Jul 14, 2011)

bosc monitor?

if anyone knows of any links/sites please send them my way!


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

get them from your garden :lol2:


----------



## elchopchop (Nov 23, 2008)

eightball said:


> get them from your garden :lol2:


I assume this was a joke? If not DO NOT use wild caught snails as feeders, they generally have HUGE internal parasite loads which wont do your reps any good what-so-ever. If it was a joke then sorry but I just had to point this out!!


----------



## zekee (Sep 14, 2011)

Ebay?


----------



## Tiliqua (Dec 6, 2008)

elchopchop said:


> I assume this was a joke? If not DO NOT use wild caught snails as feeders, they generally have HUGE internal parasite loads which wont do your reps any good what-so-ever. If it was a joke then sorry but I just had to point this out!!


Hi,
Not sure where you got that from. They may have parasite loads, but nothing of any danger to lizards. If you are concerned - freeze/thaw them before use. I've been using fresh garden snails for years and years!

Mark.


----------



## spider shane (Apr 16, 2010)

look on here for them buy some cheap and breed them so easy to breed


----------



## alcamee (Feb 15, 2009)

Jamesferrassie said:


> bosc monitor?
> 
> if anyone knows of any links/sites please send them my way!


 Get yourself some African Land snails. They breed at an alarming rate...True it will take a while but once your garden is bare you should have a few.


----------

